# My Next Cycle Is..



## GetSwullll (Mar 10, 2014)

*1st-Andropen 10 weeks (500mgs per week)
2nd-Supertest/D-bol (900mgs total per week/40 mgs per day) 
3rd-Test-E/Dbol (500mgs per week/ 50mg per day) 
4rth- Sust/Dbol (750mgs per week/30mg per day for 5 weeks)
5th- Test-E/Deca/Dbol (Test n Deca mixed at two shots week Test-700mgs Deca 400mgs per week/Dbol at 30mgs per day for 4 weeks)
6th- Test-C/EQ/Anadrol (Test C 750mgs per week/EQ 400mgs per week/Anadrol 50mgs per day at 25days)
7th- Sust @ 500mgs for 14 weeks/ 75 Mg.Dbol per day 4 weeks(catch up cycle after injury)
8th- Test C 750mgs for 14 weeks/Deca 400mgs for 12 weeks/Anadrol 100mgs ed for first 4 weeks*

**3 Weeks after last injection**
*Week 1-3= Clomid at 250mg day 1, days 2-11 at 100mg. days 12-21 at 50mg per day.
Week 1-3= Nolvadex at 20mg per day at days 1-16, days 17-21 at 10mg per da*

I loved the Test C/Deca compounds together; the best so far and i've grown the most from that than any other cycle. 

What do you all think i should run now, been 6 months since last cycle and the past ones are spread out from time i was 21 to now, 28 yrs old at about 1 cycle a year. Last year I ran two within same year for first time.

Any ideas on a brave step up?


----------



## BigBob (Mar 10, 2014)

I see you haven't jumped on the Tren wagon yet. How about tren, prop and masteron?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I see you haven't jumped on the Tren wagon yet. How about tren, prop and masteron?



That's probably one of my favorite cycles right now.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Love tren test mast great cycle specially if youve never ran it before


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just wondering, why the different test you go from test E  to test C to sust


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thunder46 said:


> Just wondering, why the different test you go from test E  to test C to sust



This is the exact sake thing I wondered at first but after thinking about it I believe these are all different examples of cycles. Atleast I hope that's what it is and not jumping all around like it sounds.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> This is the exact sake thing I wondered at first but after thinking about it I believe these are all different examples of cycles. Atleast I hope that's what it is and not jumping all around like it sounds.



Are these the cycles he has already ran? Pretty sure it is.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe idk?


----------



## MattG (Mar 10, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Love tren test mast great cycle specially if youve never ran it before



Just started this a week ago after cruising  on 250mg test. I can already feel the tren kicking in. Strength up 10-20% on everything last night at the gym. Cant wait till its all in full effect. I love this combo man, only 2nd time running it and first time was a short cycle so Im really excited to see how a full one goes


----------



## srd1 (Mar 11, 2014)

MattG said:


> Just started this a week ago after cruising  on 250mg test. I can already feel the tren kicking in. Strength up 10-20% on everything last night at the gym. Cant wait till its all in full effect. I love this combo man, only 2nd time running it and first time was a short cycle so Im really excited to see how a full one goes


Another benefit to this cycle is libido goes thru the roof your significant other is gonna either love ya or hate ya by the end of it lmao.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear nothing but good stuff about test tren mast cycles. Hope to run one soon myself.


----------



## MattG (Mar 11, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Another benefit to this cycle is libido goes thru the roof your significant other is gonna either love ya or hate ya by the end of it lmao.



Yeah the mrs was getting tired of me wanting sex multiple times a day the first go around cause she was getting sore.lol


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 11, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Are these the cycles he has already ran? Pretty sure it is.



Ok i see now its different cycles


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 11, 2014)

I was kinda wondering what the heck the OP was saying


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry just now back on here. 

Yeah, those are all the past cycles I have ran. The variation in Test were just due to experimenting and cycles most recommended to me on the board at the time. I've always consulted on here before gearing up so that's why I'm back!

**Tren has been mentioned and I'd love to try but just been a little spineless.

Is the Tren an EOD injection to balance out levels?

I need to study up on the Mast bc not too sure of it's role.

I'll study up on the Tren,Test,Mast cycle and dosages, etc. Meanwhile any more info is much appreciated.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 12, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Hey guys, sorry just now back on here.
> 
> Yeah, those are all the past cycles I have ran. The variation in Test were just due to experimenting and cycles most recommended to me on the board at the time. I've always consulted on here before gearing up so that's why I'm back!
> 
> ...



If its your first time with these compounds just start out slow. But from the looks of your other cycles you have plenty of experience and  shouldnt have any problems if you keep it to a moderate dose. Read up on trenbelone acetate, Drostanolone propionate and Test prop. They are all short ester compounds. It gives you good quality gains but very dry. Completely different from what your other cycles look like.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 12, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Hey guys, sorry just now back on here.
> 
> Yeah, those are all the past cycles I have ran. The variation in Test were just due to experimenting and cycles most recommended to me on the board at the time. I've always consulted on here before gearing up so that's why I'm back!
> 
> ...



Ive always ran tren acetate eod and tren enanthate every third day tren shouldnt be scary for ya you have several cycles under your belt you should be fine as mentioned above just start out slow and see how you react to it but I can promise you try tren mast test and it will be one of your favorite cycles.:love1:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm there too I run ace EOD with mast e and test 300 fixing to lower my test and change it to prop. Great combo with these 3 and I'm hooked tren usually kills my sex drive but running the mast I'm horny as hell. To the op just start at a low dose and every 2 weeks raise it a little and see where you're at. If you are prone to anxiety I'd stick with ace and not tren e. Just in case u decide u can't hand it u don't have to wait for the tren e to get outta ur body.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Still researching!!

That Test/Deca/Anadrol was my best gainer (though Adrol wasn't favored).

Aas of now looking at these dosages people have ran within past forums about this cycle. 

When you all say Test, you're almost always referring to Prop wihin this specific cycle?

Anyone have beginner dosages and ramp up methods they used to increase that would be good for a novice to these compounds? No need for an oral kickoff?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well currently I'm running test e 300 but I'm dropping to prop for a cruise cycle. But generally when someone says test tren mast cycle its either long esters or short ester ran together ie tren e, test e, masteron e. Or tren ace test prop and mast prop. I stick with tren ace and just run 1½cc EOD add some test e and mast e to max out the syringe at 3 cc's I make sure to atleast get in 600 mgs of mast and 900+ test. 

Now some people will tell u to always run tren higher than test or whatever. I say run it the way it works best for u. Its trial and error remember everybody's different and some compounds work better for certain people than others.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Run 50/50/50 of each short esters and then you can ramp up to a 100 depending on how ur body reacts to the tren that's why I say give it two weeks before each increase with tren


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 12, 2014)

OP some sponsors carry a blend like the one mentioned above. Makes it a lot easier to measure out.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 12, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> OP some sponsors carry a blend like the one mentioned above. Makes it a lot easier to measure out.



Thanks, I'll look around site to see whose go what; i've always hit Alin so maybe i'll run into blend there.

All info much appreciated. 

Any major difference in running the short ester versus long with compounds? pros and cons


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Thanks, I'll look around site to see whose go what; i've always hit Alin so maybe i'll run into blend there.
> 
> All info much appreciated.
> 
> Any major difference in running the short ester versus long with compounds? pros and cons



Pro for long ester is less shots

Biggest con for long ester is if you realize u can't handle the tren youre screwed til it gets out of your system. Takes longer to get in your system 

This is the reason I would highly advise you to start out with tren ace for your first tren cycle


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Pro for long ester is less shots
> 
> Biggest con for long ester is if you realize u can't handle the tren youre screwed til it gets out of your system. Takes longer to get in your system
> 
> This is the reason I would highly advise you to start out with tren ace for your first tren cycle



Sounds like a good idea for sure!

How long should i run this first one with the short esters; def if I'm only rampling up every two weeks and running EOD? 

Researching for anywhere with a blend close to 50/50/50 Tren Ace/Test Prop/Mast Prop. anyone found this please point me in right direction, if not I'll mix myself.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally just order them separately but if u were to look around I'm sure you'll be able to find them from one of our sponsors. I tend to blast/cruise now. If I were you I'd run it for 12-16 weeks. Post ur stats diet training for others to give u some input to help u out better


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I personally just order them separately but if u were to look around I'm sure you'll be able to find them from one of our sponsors. I tend to blast/cruise now. If I were you I'd run it for 12-16 weeks. Post ur stats diet training for others to give u some input to help u out better



Will do, and stats im sitting at 6ft 225lbs. Last cycle got to 238, held good bit after but then had an incident where i wasn't in gym for month.

I see in some past threads peopel ran the Mast, with Test alone. I personally got best gains off running that Deca with Test. 

How is the Mast compared to Deca wen inorporating?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Will do, and stats im sitting at 6ft 225lbs. Last cycle got to 238, held good bit after but then had an incident where i wasn't in gym for month.
> 
> I see in some past threads peopel ran the Mast, with Test alone. I personally got best gains off running that Deca with Test.
> 
> How is the Mast compared to Deca wen inorporating?



I always held so much water on deca and I get the infamous deca dick not cool when your old lady starts questioning things. Now and if u do some research and use the search button it will become your bestfriend.  Now u sound like u got some pretty good size so why not just stay big and lean instead of holding all that water from deca? These links below will help u out a little more.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drostanolone_propionate

http://www.steroid.com/Masteron.php#

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=224828

Later today I'm sure magnus or ironbuilt will chime in and break it down in more scientific terms for you.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I always held so much water on deca and I get the infamous deca dick not cool when your old lady starts questioning things. Now and if u do some research and use the search button it will become your bestfriend.  Now u sound like u got some pretty good size so why not just stay big and lean instead of holding all that water from deca? These links below will help u out a little more.
> 
> Drostanolone propionate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I do hold water on Deca but I never mind and overall gains and size I've gotten the most out of that.  Deca dick is something I've never ran into fortunately, maybe because my test was at 750mg both times I compounded with Deca.

I'm honestly just looking to keep throwing on as much size as possible, so whatever does the trick.  

I assume you mean that the Tren/Test/Mast will still help me make great gains (maybe even better then last cycle) but while on i'll just be leaner/dryer then I'm used to being but in the end still an outcome of just overall size?

(this is mostly conversation but I am still looking through board for more info, so ya dont think i ignored ya advice)

thanks all


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm sire someone will chime in and further explain masteron to you in more technical terms than I can


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 13, 2014)

Mast mentioned alot for cutting, staying lean when adding muscle, keeping water retention down; and noticeable if already at lower bf% when I am not!! haha, been focusing simply on size, Size, SIZE!

 I am definitely trying for mass, strength. 

More research and updating all with my opinions on readings, doesn't look like Mast will be for me so far.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

mast is def a good compound for hardening muscle, adding/retaining strength etc.  

It also is a very nice feel-good compound.   I always feel amazing when running it.   Libido, alpha, overall sense of godliness.   

I always keep mast in my regimen.  At different doses depending on goals and other compounds.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 13, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> mast is def a good compound for hardening muscle, adding/retaining strength etc.
> 
> It also is a very nice feel-good compound.   I always feel amazing when running it.   Libido, alpha, overall sense of godliness.
> 
> I always keep mast in my regimen.  At different doses depending on goals and other compounds.





How would you use this with a Mass/Bulk Cycle? If not, what would you recommend for some more SIZE?

***Sorry, should have mentioned in beginning that I'm looking for size and that may minimize the recomendations compared to my past cycles.***


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mast is not known for size.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 17, 2014)

Yea, looks as though i'll dodge that but still looking into the Tren Ace/Test Prop together. 

Compared to past cycle history, and not including Anadrol bc it decreases my apetite like crazy, any other cycle for mass recommended for my level of experience. Maybe run same cycle wtih Deca higher and Dbol this time around as my last?

***Sorry I didn't mention cycle goal was for size and strength, but i did learn a lot int o Mast future!***


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldn't rule out anadrol yet I believe that synthatek has an appetite stimulant you might check into if not them it was one of the board sponsors I can find more info if you'd like. I know I seem it in an article somewhere. Maybe on pro muscle. Atleast when you're ready to run some masteron down the road you have all the info now.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 17, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I wouldn't rule out anadrol yet I believe that synthatek has an appetite stimulant you might check into if not them it was one of the board sponsors I can find more info if you'd like. I know I seem it in an article somewhere. Maybe on pro muscle. Atleast when you're ready to run some masteron down the road you have all the info now.



Yea, maybe.... I've ran the A-drol at 50mg, then 100mgs past cycle. That was the first time I "REALLY" notice apetite ever being down while on..not like usual with Dbol, and the strength gains weren't substantially higher than the dbol at 75mgs ed. 

Maybe I'll go one more round with it, not sure if it'll be this cycle though. (bad taste of experience with it right now, hah)


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

Look up synthelamin on syntheteks website


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 18, 2014)

Will do!

1)Anyone run just that Test/Tren together without a 3rd compound like "Mast"?

2)If so, with the short esters I guess no reason to use an oral anywhere within the cycle?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've ran tren test eq, tren test deca, and tren test mast never really ran tren and test by itself. But I do know others here have ran tren real high and low dose of test. I've found through my experience the higher I ran tren the higher my bp gets so I stick to under 700 mgs a week. In my case it might've also been the eq as well as tren that caused my bp to rise to 160+ over 90 but that was when I'd run out of bp meds. When I run around 700 mgs of tren it usually stays around 130-140/80. Normal for me is around 120-130/80,


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I've ran tren test eq, tren test deca, and tren test mast never really ran tren and test by itself. But I do know others here have ran tren real high and low dose of test. I've found through my experience the higher I ran tren the higher my bp gets so I stick to under 700 mgs a week. In my case it might've also been the eq as well as tren that caused my bp to rise to 160+ over 90 but that was when I'd run out of bp meds. When I run around 700 mgs of tren it usually stays around 130-140/80. Normal for me is around 120-130/80,



Mast-Not for my goals of getting mass and research showing it's not known for that.
EQ-Time duration and amount needed to run seems worthless for me when aiming for size.

Did you use the above EQ/Mast to just keep a leaner bulk and harder look? Am I right in research that really is neither known for mass? Like taking the generic Test/Eq cycle with EQ high and at 16 weeks is more a clean bulking than that of Tren/Test or Test/Deca/Dbol mass cycles?

Deca- (love as stated) but with Tren/Test seems like that'd be super hard on the body at 19 nors?? 

I like the idea of getting away from an oral and running the Tren Ace/Test Prop pinned EOD.  Because of my goals and research looks like that's all I may need with ability to run Tren Higher as I go along for more gains if i can control sides. (all this based on wanting size/mass/strength)

I'll keep research and post final thoughts, but keepem coming on advice!


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 20, 2014)

Tren/Test    (Not sure oral needed if Acetate and Prop ran?)

Test/Deca/Dbol

Test/Eq

These are repeats I keep seeing for big Mass bulking within past threads researched. Although I thought the EQ to be more hardening, but apetite increase with test seems to be a plus a lot of people are saying.

Any current opinions?


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Test Deca DBOL is the classic bulk season run.  

Tren test seems more cut or recomp.  

EQ can be added to either.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 20, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Tren/Test    (Not sure oral needed if Acetate and Prop ran?)
> 
> Test/Deca/Dbol
> 
> ...



Test Deca Dbol is your classic staple when it comes to bulking has been for years its just what those compounds together do.
Tren Test is gonna give you more solid leaner gains that you can keep.
Test Eq solid hard gains EQ always makes me hungry as fuck so eating enough isnt an issue for me when EQ is in the mix.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 24, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Test Deca Dbol is your classic staple when it comes to bulking has been for years its just what those compounds together do.
> Tren Test is gonna give you more solid leaner gains that you can keep.
> Test Eq solid hard gains EQ always makes me hungry as fuck so eating enough isnt an issue for me when EQ is in the mix.



Yea, my last cycle was the Test/Deca/Adrol but Adrol supressed apetite so back to Dbol. 

Many speaking of Tren being top knotch but I am looking for pure bulk/mass/size so maybe not Tren time just yet.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 31, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Test Deca Dbol is your classic staple when it comes to bulking has been for years its just what those compounds together do.
> Tren Test is gonna give you more solid leaner gains that you can keep.
> Test Eq solid hard gains EQ always makes me hungry as fuck so eating enough isnt an issue for me when EQ is in the mix.



Taking away the water bloat that will be gone soon after a Test/Deca cycle...are the gains just as much as Tren/Test & Test/EQ, only different and more harder look with those last two cycles?

Or doyou just gain more muscle % with them over Test/Deca period?


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 22, 2014)

Test C 750 mgs
Deca 400 mgs
Dbol--------???

I've always hit the oral to kick off cycles. 

50mgs dbol ed on for 4 weeks, off 4 weeks, and on again last 4 weeks at 50mg ed

or

75 mg ed first 5 weeks as usual?


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 27, 2014)

Backloading with Dbol if anything because that's what I already have extra of.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 28, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Test C 750 mgs
> Deca 400 mgs
> Dbol--------???
> 
> ...


I personally would run your dbol at 100mg per day split up 25 25 25 25 or 50 50. But thats me and what I react well to everybody is different may start at 50 ed then bump to 100 ed if all feels good.


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 28, 2014)

srd1 said:


> I personally would run your dbol at 100mg per day split up 25 25 25 25 or 50 50. But thats me and what I react well to everybody is different may start at 50 ed then bump to 100 ed if all feels good.




100mgs seems highest I've heard , and toxic on that liver.


----------

